# Study Guide advice...



## brown_emt1011 (Jul 28, 2011)

Im looking for a new study guide booklet to buy for the tedt....i have one but I want to look at some different matetial....any suggestions?


----------



## StarsGoDim (Aug 1, 2011)

I used Barron's and found it very helpful.  It contains review on topics with tests at the end of each chapter (multiple choice and scenario) as well as two overall practice tests at the end of the book.


----------



## chriso (Aug 2, 2011)

I think the Brady book 11th edition with the study guide is probably the best and most current book out there right now. I don't think I would waste my time with others, At least not any that I know of that compare. You need to use it in conjunction with the text. It does you no good to know the answer to a practice quiz but not be able to explain why you are doing a rapid transport instead of administering another dose of nitro or things of that nature.


----------



## tiffany9902 (Aug 8, 2011)

chriso said:


> I think the Brady book 11th edition with the study guide is probably the best and most current book out there right now. I don't think I would waste my time with others, At least not any that I know of that compare. You need to use it in conjunction with the text. It does you no good to know the answer to a practice quiz but not be able to explain why you are doing a rapid transport instead of administering another dose of nitro or things of that nature.



i just passed and finished school in june and we used Bradybooks: Emergency Care, 11th Edition one of the best books ever... it has patient care and assessments on every chapter and that helped me out a lot... u can find use ones online... do you know what part you are having trouble with? i can see it i can scan the chapter for you


----------



## jona2125 (Aug 8, 2011)

Brady makes some very good materials. What specifically are you looking to improve upon?


----------



## rmabrey (Aug 9, 2011)

I used Brady Emergency Care 11th edition and the success for the EMT book as well. Dont sweat it to much and over study.......the test really is a joke


----------



## jona2125 (Aug 9, 2011)

rmabrey said:


> I used Brady Emergency Care 11th edition and the success for the EMT book as well. Dont sweat it to much and over study.......the test really is a joke



It's always better to be more prepared than not. The test is not a joke. Some people get stuck with a topic they know for the whole test and some, like my friend, get stuck with pathophysiology and hand placement. It's all random so to say it's a joke is an understatement. 

Success! Is a good book. Look into your States online library and see if they offer tests. Michigan has that, it's 300 questions for each level of EMT and is very detailed and good. The more you challenge yourself before the real test the better off you are. Good luck


----------



## rmabrey (Aug 9, 2011)

jona2125 said:


> It's always better to be more prepared than not. The test is not a joke. Some people get stuck with a topic they know for the whole test and some, like my friend, get stuck with pathophysiology and hand placement. It's all random so to say it's a joke is an understatement.
> 
> Success! Is a good book. Look into your States online library and see if they offer tests. Michigan has that, it's 300 questions for each level of EMT and is very detailed and good. The more you challenge yourself before the real test the better off you are. Good luck



Agree to disagree here. Some will say its hard, and in fact some people do struggle, others will say its too easy. IMO overall the test truly is a joke, based on my experience with it and the experiences the other students in my class had.


----------



## MLVV (Aug 9, 2011)

I'm taking my exam tomorrow and have been using the Barron's to study, but have been concerned that it's TOO easy.... Did you pass your first time around having used that study guide, as I've gone back to my text book to fill in what seems to be missing from Barron's.


----------



## socalemt123 (Aug 9, 2011)

http://www.google.com/products/cata...TpyNBYniiAKW7uSpBQ&ved=0CEwQ8wIwAA#ps-sellers

This is the best study guide for a lot of people I know who passed NR. Our teacher recommended we buy it when we bought all of our books. Those of us who did and knew that book inside and out passed.


----------

